# lineart help?



## runningon3braincells (Oct 13, 2021)

i know that to make lineart look better on digital you need to add weight to the lines, but im not sure how? does anyone have a chart or something to help me? my lineart looks awful after i hide the sketch layer and i really need a way to fix that. thank you so much!


----------



## CairinaArt Online Gallery (Oct 14, 2021)

I can't see your photo, unfortunately. Intrigued. For advice, you can contact me directly on my Cairynaart web page.


----------



## runningon3braincells (Oct 13, 2021)

CairinaArt Online Gallery said:


> I can't see your photo, unfortunately.


sorry, i didnt put a picture! but i can, let me make something real quick and i'll get back to you!


----------



## DrawTank Show (Oct 31, 2021)

Is this still happening? Running, if you are looking for how to get started with line, try light direction first. Add weight to the side of the drawing that is opposite to your light source. It really depends on what style you are going for in the end. You really can't go wrong.


----------

